# Bully sticks or pizzle sticks danger!!!



## Snoopdoggychi (Mar 6, 2015)

I was happily giving my little ones pizzel sticks well they where teething, why not they loved them, they where readily available in the pet shop!?
Well here is why not to give them to your fur babies ...
1... They have a huge amount of calories in per inch!
2... They have been found to contain semonella!
3... They are not cooked, just dried, and not tested!

So if your giving your little ones dried bull penise, I would think again, I read this online after searching for somewhere that sold them in bulk, and happened across the article, I was mortified, and have replaced them with a safe vegetable based chew, that my little ones love... Just putting this out there, in case you like myself was not clued up on the dangers of these so called dog chews.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Like any chew there are risks to everything. There have been recalls of them for salmonella- but also recalls of kibble, treats and everything else edible for salmonella. You have to go with trusted companies. As far as them being raw, that is just not true. Most are dehydrated at a high heat- not raw at all. Bully sticks do have calories- but for most dogs a few minutes of chewing is not going to send them over the edge calorie wise. In my opinion good meat protein is a way better way to get calories for a dog than the carb and glycerine filled veggie dental chews out there. Of course all calories in need to be counted, but in my opinion bully sticks are one of the safest, healthiest, long lasting chews out there.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

They are subject to the same FDA testing as any other dog edible also. Although that is not really something I trust- you need to choose brands you trust to do their own diligence. Also it is very difficult for a dog to get salmonella, we mostly test and recall treats with salmonella human safety.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree with Annie. My crew loves bullysticks. They are a much healthier alternative to raw hides and other low quality chews.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

What's the opinion on elk antlers? My two seem to love them and they are long lasting, odor free and from everything I've read they appear to be a safe healthy alternative to rawhide and veggie based chews. They also can't chew pieces off, but still only get when supervised.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I think antlers are great. Unlike bones, they are softer than teeth, so unlikely to cause fractures. They are also really durable- they are the only chew I feel safe leaving out when I'm gone- although I have a bigger dog so I am leaving huge ones out that never could be swallowed. It seems like the biggest issue with them (other than giving ones too small that get swallowed) is that dogs don't like them. Mine chew theirs every so often but I know a few people on the forum have bought them and their dogs won't touch them.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

doginthedesert said:


> I think antlers are great. Unlike bones, they are softer than teeth, so unlikely to cause fractures. They are also really durable- they are the only chew I feel safe leaving out when I'm gone- although I have a bigger dog so I am leaving huge ones out that never could be swallowed. It seems like the biggest issue with them (other than giving ones too small that get swallowed) is that dogs don't like them. Mine chew theirs every so often but I know a few people on the forum have bought them and their dogs won't touch them.


Thanks for the info and your thoughts on them. I'm glad my two really like them. I did buy the split antler due to having small dogs, especially with Carolina being really tiny. Their still a big size for small dogs when split and I thought it would be easier for her to chew on. Not sure if that makes a difference in them liking them? They do get bulky sticks too, but I like having the rotation of both.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine don't care for antlers or bully sticks, but they love the Himalayan Dog Chews. They are binding-agent free, grain-free, and gluten-free. The ingredients are 100% yak and cow milk, salt, and lime juice. It's 100% natural--no artificial flavor and no preservatives. Also, they are hard enough that it takes a good while for the dogs to chew them up but not too hard to break their teeth. I just take it away when it gets small enough to be a choking hazard.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Mine don't care for antlers or bully sticks, but they love the Himalayan Dog Chews. They are binding-agent free, grain-free, and gluten-free. The ingredients are 100% yak and cow milk, salt, and lime juice. It's 100% natural--no artificial flavor and no preservatives. Also, they are hard enough that it takes a good while for the dogs to chew them up but not too hard to break their teeth. I just take it away when it gets small enough to be a choking hazard.


My Copley can brake one up in like 10 seconds then swallows all the chunks. I always tell the chis he is why they can't have nice things- LOL! They seem like they would be a great option though- if MR. Iron Jaw wasn't around.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> My Copley can brake one up in like 10 seconds then swallows all the chunks. I always tell the chis he is why they can't have nice things- LOL! They seem like they would be a great option though- if MR. Iron Jaw wasn't around.


Awwww, Copley, ruining things for the 2 itty bittys!! That is hilarious since Lulu's mouth is so tiny even when I buy the smallest bag she can't get her mouth around some of the bigger ones in the pack. lol She loves them so much though they are the ONLY thing she will attempt to resource guard, but you can tell she knows she's doing something she shouldn't do by guarding. It's a little heart-breaking to watch!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Aww, Lulu! Did you know you can microwave the end bit you have to take away for like 15 seconds and it puffs up. Then you can break off pieces as treats. That's what I did with the ones I had left over.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> Aww, Lulu! Did you know you can microwave the end bit you have to take away for like 15 seconds and it puffs up. Then you can break off pieces as treats. That's what I did with the ones I had left over.


Thanks!! You have no idea how many I have thrown away because my grandchild dropped it while trying to grab it before Mimi could stop him to give "Ulu" and "Didget" (he's 2yrs old but can't quite speak their names plainly) their toy, and I was afraid the piece was too small and they would choke on it. Now there will be no waste!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

we live on bullysticks, deer/moose antlers <3


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I agree with Annie and the others. Raw/dehydrated raw meat and salmonella are not actually a problem for dogs. Just wash your hands very well after handling any dog chews/food. As for calories I wouldn't worry unless a dog was overweight. The only problem I have with bully sticks is that they stink like hell!! :laughing5:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

If it is not a raw bone we do dried bones like bully sticks etc! My two love them and so much healthier than a raw bone. 

Tina- Have you tried a Yaky Stick? It is a Himalayan wrapped around a bully.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Huly said:


> If it is not a raw bone we do dried bones like bully sticks etc! My two love them and so much healthier than a raw bone.
> 
> Tina- Have you tried a Yaky Stick? It is a Himalayan wrapped around a bully.


No, I haven't tried them as I heard they break off very easily and I was too afraid they would be a choking hazard. They are so happy with the chews and never get tired of them I think I'm OK, but thank you for letting me know about them!!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm picking up some of the himalayan chews soon. I've been hesitant cus my heeler cross is a power chewer, but it's worth a try supervised.

Douglas has an antler but it's only his- Alli can't have it, the way she chews she would damage her teeth on it. Douglas is a lot more gentle.

RE bully sticks- wash your hands well. They're very safe for dogs providing they don't swallow huge pieces. Salmonella is not very dangerous for dogs, and owning two ferrets myself who are on a raw diet, you wouldn't believe the stuff they will eat! They even hide meat and go back for it later once it's all dry and hard. Ew. Their bodies are made for that sort of thing and they do fine. 

I also never leave bully sticks down when they aren't supervised, but I'm weird that way. It's because Alli is such a power chewer. The only thing they can have is stuffed kongs when they are alone, for safety reasons.


----------

